# 2012 BFP List



## Hotpink_Mom

Let's see how many :bfp: we get this Year Starting from January 1st to December 31st 2012

There are 70 :bfp:'s and 1 :angel: this year so far

~*~January~*~
1st
IWish
sarah_anne
mumof9
7th
Looneycarter
14th
Lately
charlene09
15th
tfredenberg13
19th
BlueberryGal
frenchmomma
Ozzysbabygirl
22nd
emilyjade
Bells81
25th
Donut
26th
Hopeful42nd
ourturnnext
27th
Madrid98
Krippy
JasmineAshlee
28th
:angel:Leinzlove:angel:
29th
hopeforbfp
30th
froliky2011
WM61711
Jac.
31st
Leese

~*~February~*~
1st
siblingwishes
3rd
twokiddos
Indi84
Lovebotlass17
6th
charlie_lael
Traskey
lovin_it
7th
toothfairy29
starah
9th
amber26
12th
Anna9985
katealim
13th
allyk
taylorxx
14th
mommypaula
17th
Bumblebeee
18th
Lisa92881
JoJo113
22nd
tinytoy
24th
Alfiecat
Mellymommy
26th
skweek35
27th
justanicegirl
rjm09
29th
korndogger123

~*~March~*~
2nd
Stinkerbell
maybee baybee
4th
cats baby
5th
corgankidd
10th
danamarie04
12th
michelle01
13th
gbbandbaby
14th
Sarahcake
15th
BUGaBOO
ESwemba84
mammytoerin
babyondabrain
18th
midnightfalls
19th
Inoue
20th
haydenmummy
22nd
ttc_lolly
stark18
klwcurlyq
25th
fumbles
Shey
27th
Jilliank2005


~*~April~*~
1st
sigh
2nd
Joralyn
3rd
4th
5th
6th

~*~May~*~

~*~June~*~

~*~July~*~

~*~August~*~

~*~September~*~

~*~October~*~

~*~November~*~

~*~December~*~

Just give me your month and day you got your BFP​


----------



## snowangel187

I love how you spelled McKaiela!! Hoping to be listed,, sooner rather then later.. :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Woohoo I like this thread idea :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

me too thanks hun


----------



## IWish

New years morning at 6am - 1st January 2012
4weeks 3days


Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm 2011. Missed out.


----------



## Donut

Let's hope and pray we all get on this list ladies!! 
:dust: to all!!


----------



## sarah_anne

I got my BFP on January 1st at 8am!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Updated


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats IWish and Sarah Anne! Woohoo! :) H&H all the way through.


----------



## rdleela

I like this idea! Can't wait till you can add me sometime soon!


----------



## brooke1993

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/667/667594r62hyr5cwg.gif


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats to all new BFPs!!!


----------



## tfredenberg13

BFP Jan. 15th, 8 a.m.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats tfredenberg13


----------



## Lately

Got my :bfp: jan 14th at night. 
GL and :dust: to all the ladies TTC.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Lately


----------



## Looneycarter

I got my bfp on january 7 at 1am


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CONGRATS Looneycarter


----------



## charlene09

Bfp 14th jan


----------



## BlueberryGal

Got my BFP Jan 19th

Due in Sept please God

:happydance::cloud9::hugs:

Healthy happy pregnancies to all :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CONGRATS blueberryGal


----------



## charlene09

You missed me out I posted previous page :D 14thJan I got my BFP


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

charlene09 said:


> You missed me out I posted previous page :D 14thJan I got my BFP

Sorry about that CONGRATS HUN


----------



## frenchmomma

I got BFP on 19th Jan too...


----------



## Donut

Got my bfp on Jan 25th! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Donut Congrats hun


----------



## Madrid98

I got mine yesterday. 27th jan. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Madrid98 Congrats hun


----------



## Leinzlove

I got mine January 28.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Leinzlove


----------



## froliky2011

I got this today. I am not suppose to get AF till Thursday. 

Now I am just hoping it's not a false positive.
 



Attached Files:







Resampled_2012-01-30_06-34-57_873.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats froliky2011


----------



## Ozzysbabygirl

I got my BFP on Jan 19th! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Ozzysbabygirl


----------



## froliky2011

Ozzysbabygirl said:


> I got my BFP on Jan 19th! :)

:happydance:Congrats!!


----------



## Ozzysbabygirl

Thanks Froliky!! :D :happydance:


----------



## emilyjade

i got mine 22nd jan :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats emilyjade


----------



## Krippy

Ooooohhhh...add me please! January 27th...whoo hooo!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Krippy


----------



## JasmineAshlee

I love this idea!
I got my BFP on January 27th :)


----------



## WM61711

I got my BFP yesterday!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## hopeforbfp

I got my BFP January 29th :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats JasmineAshlee


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats WM61711


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats hopeforbfp


----------



## Leese

Got my BFP last night so 31th January 2012 :D xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Leese


----------



## siblingwishes

BFP Feb 1st!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats siblingwishes


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I got my bfp Jan 26th! Congrats everyone :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Hopeful42nd


----------



## Jac.

Got my :bfp: on the 30th of Januray!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Jac.


----------



## twokiddos

Got my BFP on Feb 3rd!!!! Due October 13th


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats twokiddos


----------



## twokiddos

Thanks Hotpink_mom!!!


----------



## Indi84

I got my :bfp: on the 3rd of feb! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Indi84


----------



## toothfairy29

I got mine 7th Feb!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats toothfairy29


----------



## starah

Got mine Feb 7th, SOOO excited to join you ladies and congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats starah


----------



## charlie_lael

Got my bfp on February 6th. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats charlie_lael


----------



## twokiddos

Congrats to all the new mommies how got their BFPs!!!!!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months ladies!!!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations everyone. Charlie, I love your pumpkin banner :)

I got my bfp on 6th February :wohoo:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Traskey


----------



## amber26

I got mine on the 9th of Feb, Congratulations everyone


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats amber26


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Amber!


----------



## mommypaula

Feb 14


----------



## Anna9985

add me!!! 2/12/2012 BFP :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats mommypaula


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Anna9985


----------



## twokiddos

Wow.... So many new mommas!!!!!! Congrats to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay! Thanks for the link hotpink (nice rhyme)....add me to the list!! :yipee:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Lisa92881 lol


----------



## amber26

Congratulations everyone x


----------



## twokiddos

Amber... it looks like we're due on the same day! I'm preg with #3 as well  How are you feeling about being a mommy to 3? Any morning sickness yet?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bump


----------



## ourturnnext

I'm a little bit late adding to this thread, but can you put me down as getting BFP on January 26th :) cheers xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats ourturnnext


----------



## tinytoy

Hi, please put me down for BFP 22 Feb!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congrats EVERYONE! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats tinytoy


----------



## katealim

Congrats to all of us. Put me down for BFP Feb. 14th!!! Sweet valentines surprise!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats katealim


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bumping it up


----------



## Donut

I got my bfp the 25th :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Donut


----------



## skweek35

Ok you can finally add my name to this list!!! 
Finally got my BFP on Feb 26!!! oh make that 3 :bfp:'s!!! heehee didnt believe it so had to test 3 times!!! How sad am I?? 
hehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats skweek35


----------



## Bumblebeee

I got my :bfp: on February 17th after almost 3 years ttc!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Bumblebeee


----------



## lovin_it

got my BFP on February 6th. Hoping and praying for another happy & healthy baby...makes baby # four :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats lovin_it


----------



## justanicegirl

Hiya! I got my bfp on 27th Feb....ive tested everyday since!

Can you add me please? xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats justanicegirl


----------



## twokiddos

Wow!!! SO many new BFPs since the last time I checked! Congrats to you ALL and I hope you all have a H&H 9 months!!!!!!!


----------



## rjm09

Got my :bfp: on Feb 27 :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats rjm09


----------



## napamermaid

I got my BFP on february 24


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Alfiecat


----------



## Stinkerbell

got my bfp yesterday (2nd) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Stinkerbell


----------



## Stinkerbell

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Congrats Stinkerbell

thank you :flower:


----------



## Bells81

Oooo I like this!

I got my BFP on 22nd January :)

Another one for your 2012 list!

Congrats everyone!!!! 

x x x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Bells81


----------



## maybee baybee

I got my :bfp: 2nd March after 9 months of trying following my husbands vasectomy reversal, amazing to conceive naturally. Magical super sticky baby dust to all you hopeful mothers to be or ttc mummies to be xx :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats maybee baybee


----------



## allyk

Bit late but I got bfp on 13th feb


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats allyk


----------



## cats baby

2nd month of ttc and got my first BFP today...so over the moon. ;-))))))) :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats cats baby


----------



## korndogger123

I got my bfp on Feb. 29th :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats korndogger123


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats all! Sadly I'm hoping for another 2012 :bfp:. I lost my baby this week.


----------



## corgankidd

I got mine today!! :dance:


----------



## corgankidd

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats all! Sadly I'm hoping for another 2012 :bfp:. I lost my baby this week.

I'm so sorry!! :hug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats corgankidd


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats all! Sadly I'm hoping for another 2012 :bfp:. I lost my baby this week.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bump


----------



## mumof9

got my BFP jan :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats mumof9


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my bfp today March 12


----------



## mumof9

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my bfp today March 12

awww wow congrats to you bet you are so excited, i love those little lines the best feeling in the world :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you mumof9


----------



## danamarie04

BFP on March 10! :) Yay!


----------



## mumof9

danamarie04 said:


> BFP on March 10! :) Yay!

congrats bet you are really excited im loving all the bfp's :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats danamarie04


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bump it up


----------



## gbbandbaby

I got my BFP March 13 at 9dpo!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats gbbandbaby


----------



## Inoue

BFP confirmed by digi on 19th March :thumbup:

*will be interesting to see how many pregnant people there are in 2012! Thanks for doing this thread :)*


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

20th March :bfp:!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Inoue


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Ella_Hopeful


----------



## michelle01

I got my BFP on March 12!! Congrats to everyone else that has gotten them so far in 2012!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats michelle01


----------



## taylorxx

Add me to the March list :) Got my BFP 3/13/12 x


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hello all :hi:

First BFP at 11dpo, now 18dpo
EDD November 25th
First doctors appointment 3rd April 

2012 is going to be an eventful year - wedding in 3 weeks and now a baby on the way! :cloud9:

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_0958.jpg


----------



## ESwemba84

I got my BFP on 3/15/12!!!:happy dance:
https://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx77/ern91413/photo.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Could you put me down for March please? I got my BFP today @ 9DPO x

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/photo7.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats BUGaBOO


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats ESwemba84


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats ttc_lolly


----------



## stark18

You can add me to the list today. :bfp: so excited!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats stark18


----------



## sallyhansen76

Got my BFP the 18th! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats midnightfalls


----------



## haydenmummy

20th march :bfp:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats haydenmummy


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My BFP went away :( Could you remove my name please?


----------



## klwcurlyq

I got my :bfp: 3/22!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My BFP went away :( Could you remove my name please?

Sorry to hear thats hun:cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats klwcurlyq


----------



## mumof9

aww sorry to hear that ella hope you get another very soon baby dust sent your way xx


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi all!! Congratulations on your BFPs!! We got ours on the 15th of March, so we're due in November with baby number 2!! xx


----------



## taylorxx

Can you add me please?:) Got my bfp 3/13/12. Thanks love, sorry to hear about your loss btw :hugs: x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats mammytoerin


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats taylorxx


----------



## Mellymommy

Got my BFP on 24 FEB


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Mellymommy, but bit confused with the siggy ATM.


----------



## babyondabrain

add me please got my :bfp: 15/03/2012


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats babyondabrain


----------



## JoJo113

I also got my BFP!!! After 15 months of trying....I got mine on 18/02/2012 :) Due date 28 October.. Congrats to everyone who got BFP's!!


----------



## fumbles

Can you add me please? I got my BFP yesterday!!!! 25th March xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats JoJo113


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats fumbles


----------



## Jilliank2005

hello - can you add me - BFP number 1 27th March


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Jilliank2005


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I am so late, but could you please add me to this wonderful list? I got my :bfp: on 3 Feb. Thank you!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Lovebotlass17


----------



## sigh

BFP as of today 4/1. yayyy! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats sigh


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo im late to the party also it would seem!
I got my BFP on 14th March, can I be added please :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Sarahcake


----------



## Joralyn

:bfp: Digital test confirmed. Due late November, early December :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Joralyn


----------



## Shey

I got mine March 25 2012 and EDD is Dec 3,2012


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Shey


----------

